# Beauty and beasts



## UrosBGD (Nov 14, 2014)

Some of my tank monsters.


----------



## Acro (Jul 7, 2012)

All are beautiful! Great photography too!


----------



## Fishly (Jan 8, 2010)

Wow! I love that second one. Do you mind if I use it and the first for painting references?


----------



## UrosBGD (Nov 14, 2014)

Of course you can use it.


----------



## UrosBGD (Nov 14, 2014)

Bucephalandra flower...


----------



## myswtsins (Nov 1, 2008)

Beautiful photos! Thanks for sharing them!


----------



## UrosBGD (Nov 14, 2014)

Phone pic, but this guy... I think he jumps 5cm out of water when I feed him 😊 

Sent from mTalk


----------

